# Char hochgeladen, aber keine Anzeige im Profil?



## =NR= Cerridwen (17. September 2016)

Huhu alle zusammen,

 

ich spiele zur Zeit in WoW einen Dämonenjäger namens Levras. Er wird aber in meinem Buffed Profil nicht angezeigt?!

Blasc 3 ist installiert und läd nach beenden des Spieles auch fleißig die Daten hoch. Manuellen Upload des Chars habe ich schon getätigt und da wird mir auch angezeigt, dass er hochgeladen ist.

Dachte erst es liegt am WoW Armory, aber dort wird er mittlerweile auch angezeigt. Habs auch mit Deaktivieren aller anderen AddOns probiert und sind auch alle aktuell.

 

Habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler oder fehlt vielleicht ein Häckchen um den Charakter zu sehen? ^^

 

Lg und danke,

Cerri


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2016)

Hallo,

 

du hast nichts falsch gemacht. Die Datenbank ist nur nicht an Legion angepasst. Aufgrund diverser Änderungen in der Datenstruktur des Spiels wird das vermutlich auch nicht passieren. Sorry, ich wünschte ich hätte hier eine positivere Antwort parat.

 

Gruß


----------

